# Keith Van Horn is a bum.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Can you believe this guy only grabbed EIGHT rebounds? Trade this scrub and bring back Sprewell, we need his defense and rebounding at small forward.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You are being sarcastic I take it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> You are being sarcastic I take it.


Yeah I'd think so. KVH plays SF, he did for the Nets, did for the 76ers, and should for the reset of his career. Excellent rebounding SF.

-Petey


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah, Van Horn has got some offensive skills... People in Philly didn't boo him because he wasn't talented... They booed him cause they thought he could do so much more, but seemed disinterested... If this guy had any kind of competitive drive, he'd be an all-star (in the East)...


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, I'm really disappointed in KVH. When he was drafted by the Nets, he was my favorite player and it looked like he could become a Larry Bird type player. He never really lived up to it, but he still is a great player. All the luck to him in New York.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

When he was drafted by the Nets, he was a PF. He didn't become a SF until Kenyon Martin came along. KVH was good for 20/8 until he became a SF, although I think more of it might be because he lost so many shots. With Marbury he was the 2nd option. When Kidd came along, the top three scorers averaged a little under 15 ppg - Martin, Van Horn, and Kidd. Obviously these players scored less because they got the ball less. With KVH and MacCulloch gone for relatively nothing in return, Martin, Kidd, and Jefferson's scoring rose out of a necessity to replace KVH and Todd-Mac.

KVH was good in Philly. He shot 48% from the field, making the most of his opportunities. He didn't have many plays run for him, he was pretty much Iverson's primary kickout guy. Not only that, but he didn't play as many minutes per game as he normally did. He would have scored 18 ppg if he'd gotten 35+ mpg.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> When he was drafted by the Nets, he was a PF. He didn't become a SF until Kenyon Martin came along. KVH was good for 20/8 until he became a SF, although I think more of it might be because he lost so many shots. With Marbury he was the 2nd option. When Kidd came along, the top three scorers averaged a little under 15 ppg - Martin, Van Horn, and Kidd. Obviously these players scored less because they got the ball less. With KVH and MacCulloch gone for relatively nothing in return, Martin, Kidd, and Jefferson's scoring rose out of a necessity to replace KVH and Todd-Mac.
> 
> KVH was good in Philly. He shot 48% from the field, making the most of his opportunities. He didn't have many plays run for him, he was pretty much Iverson's primary kickout guy. Not only that, but he didn't play as many minutes per game as he normally did. He would have scored 18 ppg if he'd gotten 35+ mpg.


We was losing effectiveness due to his last injury. He doesn't have any explosiveness now at all. He used to drive to the hoop, and jump a bit more/higher.

-Petey


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Sprewell has averaged less than 8 rebounds every year in his carrer. Sprewells carrer best one season rebounding avg RPG is 4.9 rebounds in 1996. 

Van Horn worse rebounding year is better than Sprewells best. Keith gives the  Knicks some needed size that they are lacking. Keith can post up, shot frrom the outside or drive to the basket. Van Horn shot better from 3pt range last year than Sprewell, and Keith also had a higher overall FG PCT 48% to 40 %.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the fact that van horn took more shots than mcgrady and only made like 5 pisses me off...............this guy is really inconsistent


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*van the man*

I love the fact that Van Horn kept on putting them up even though they werent falling..It showed he believed in his game and wasnt afraid to me the "man"...That is guge for a guy who tends to disappear...Lets just hope he can shoot better than 25% most nights


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Hes perfect for you guys! A rebuilding franchise with a slim hope of making the postseason. When the knicks become the knicks of old (which they will eventually) and start tearing up the playoffs you trade him! Simple.


----------

